# EGYPTIAN MAN



## Laura213476 (7 mo ago)

There are many stories about dating Egyptian man that end up bad. Like those man were using their European wifes just for visa, money, or later on they were hiting them and cheating on them. But I would like to know if there are Also opposite stories? 
I met the Egyptian man. He is from high class family, studying as engineer. His family worked in Kuwait before. After some time together he told me he wants to date me and later on Marry me. He is really Nice, open minded and supportive, but after hearing so many Bad stories I have trouble to believe and I find myself very careful. I honestly told him about whole situation, he was little upset but told me I should just ask questions that would help me to decide if I want this relationship or not. We talked a lot about how our future would look. He do not want to leave Egypt as he got house there already. About convertion, this is something I was considering even before meeting him, he was Happy to hear about it, but Also said it is my decision. We were talking about many things like how he expect me to dress in future, if I Can work there etc etc. If All he said me would consider seriously then it would be really good relationship. But after hearing those stories All over the internet about Bad Egyptians guys, I am little scary to fall into that relationship.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Laura213476 said:


> There are many stories about dating Egyptian man that end up bad. Like those man were using their European wifes just for visa, money, or later on they were hiting them and cheating on them. But I would like to know if there are Also opposite stories?
> I met the Egyptian man. He is from high class family, studying as engineer. His family worked in Kuwait before. After some time together he told me he wants to date me and later on Marry me. He is really Nice, open minded and supportive, but after hearing so many Bad stories I have trouble to believe and I find myself very careful. I honestly told him about whole situation, he was little upset but told me I should just ask questions that would help me to decide if I want this relationship or not. We talked a lot about how our future would look. He do not want to leave Egypt as he got house there already. About convertion, this is something I was considering even before meeting him, he was Happy to hear about it, but Also said it is my decision. We were talking about many things like how he expect me to dress in future, if I Can work there etc etc. If All he said me would consider seriously then it would be really good relationship. But after hearing those stories All over the internet about Bad Egyptians guys, I am little scary to fall into that relationship.


All I can say is be careful,very careful before comitting yourself.....they will promise you the earth before marrying but it becomes a whole different ball game once the ring is on the finger. Have you actually met him or just talked with him via internet ? Have you been introduced to his family ? and make sure that he hasn't already got an Egyptian wife.Hate to say this but to many Egyptian men marrying a foreign woman is a business and they will take you for all you have then dump you and divorce you without your consent,so as I said before BEWARE !!


----------



## Laura213476 (7 mo ago)

hurghadapat said:


> All I can say is be careful,very careful before comitting yourself.....they will promise you the earth before marrying but it becomes a whole different ball game once the ring is on the finger. Have you actually met him or just talked with him via internet ? Have you been introduced to his family ? and make sure that he hasn't already got an Egyptian wife.Hate to say this but to many Egyptian men marrying a foreign woman is a business and they will take you for all you have then dump you and divorce you without your consent,so as I said before BEWARE !!


Good evening, since he still study at University, I was told he do not have wife. Since we text and call quite often and I Can see whole place where he is living, I believe he really do not have any, as this would be hard to hide with the way how often we call and communicate. I was introduced to his family so far just via videocall. I am veru careful about this, I told him he would have to wait years before I decide on something like this. 
But May I ask 2 questions? 
What do you mean by "different game" Once married? 
And what business? I heard about using European woman for Visa and for money. But I Made it clear with him, I am not the rich and he will not get cent from me.


----------



## Mate91 (5 mo ago)

Laura213476 said:


> Good evening, since he still study at University, I was told he do not have wife. Since we text and call quite often and I Can see whole place where he is living, I believe he really do not have any, as this would be hard to hide with the way how often we call and communicate. I was introduced to his family so far just via videocall. I am veru careful about this, I told him he would have to wait years before I decide on something like this.
> But May I ask 2 questions?
> What do you mean by "different game" Once married?
> And what business? I heard about using European woman for Visa and for money. But I Made it clear with him, I am not the rich and he will not get cent from me.


*hurghadapat *is right in warning you. Be careful of the smooth talkers out there.

Answering your 2 questions,
1/ By different game, when people are married there, there are common cultural believes that they own a women, sad but true, means they expect women to handle all household stuff like cook, clean with no support and they also expect that females should always satisfy them whenever they wishes that. They dont believe in consent or contraception, marriage to them means the lady consenting to everything, anytime and anywhere. So if you aren't in the mood for example, he will still force you to do it because you guys are married and he thinks that its an obligation for females to satisfy their masters.

2/ Yes for money, visa and for sex (As most of them would die to try some white meat, sad to say that but true), now-a-days it is extremely hard to live in Egypt due to the poverty and inflation. Kuwait is a temporary place for him to live or study. They dont provide permanent residency or citizenship in Kuwait, so even if he says that he is not thinking of leaving Egypt or will never thinks of UK, its most probably a lie unfortunately, and sooner or later, he will ask you to start working on brining him to the UK.
* 
Be careful that's all.*


----------



## Dora_Dora (Nov 28, 2021)

…”We were talking about many things like how he expect me to dress in future…”. I live in England and my partner would not dare to “expect me to dress”. These little things, seemingly so innocuous at first, indicate that you are stepping into a different culture, tradition, expectations and way of life. This may be interesting at first but will clash in the future when daily life will replace the wonder and curiosity of the beginning.


----------

